# hashimoto's and celiac disease



## Karinp (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm confused about how hashimoto's and gluten intolerance/celiac disease are connected. From what i read, those of us with hashi's have a greater incidence of having celiac disease. So when i read on here of people going gluten free is that something that helps people's symptoms of hashi's?? And i've just been diagnosed with hashi's, is it reccommended that i get tested for celiac disease? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

No reason not to ask, but I know a lot of people who have Hashi's who have no issues with eating gluten. It seems like there is a lot of "gluten free" information as of late and a lot of people jumping on the band wagon. Many doctors don't believe you should be gluten free unless you medically need to. I think that if you are properly medicated you can alleviate your symptoms. Just my two cents.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I totally believe I became hashi's because of gluten. I am one of those that had stomach issues for years and it eventually started destroying my thyroid. I just know that once I went gluten free, alot of my symptoms went away. I still need a small dose of thyroid medication as a result of some of the destruction.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

My very basic understanding of it is that the gluten looks a lot like thyroid antibodies and your body thinks it needs to continue attacking them. After testing negative for Celiac Disease late last year I figured I could eat all the gluten I wanted. Wrong. So my naturopath run a functional test for gliadin and sure enough, I am so close to having a major gluten sensitivity that I could reach out and touch it. Three weeks ago I started going gluten-free in an attempt to calm things down a bit and try to help the "brain fog".

I have to honestly say, why the heck did I wait this long?! It hasn't given me tons of new energy, but my digestive system is thanking me, my overall feeling of health is thanking me, I've been at a more steady weight (despite sitting for 10 hours a day at work and snacking), my TPO Ab have dropped from 253.7 to 10.7 in a year (certainly not all due to going GF), and it's put a serious dent in the brain fog. All positives in my book.

I think desrtbloom may be right -- until you are properly treated and medicated, your body is just going to potentially see the gluten as an invader that needs to be attacked. So for those of us still struggling with getting things adjusted, it's got to be at least a short-term boost and help for your body. (Although I don't think I will go back to eating gluten, despite drooling over cinnamon rolls, pizza, and cheeseburgers in the meantime.)

As always, YMMV.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

bigfoot said:


> My very basic understanding of it is that the gluten looks a lot like thyroid antibodies and your body thinks it needs to continue attacking them. After testing negative for Celiac Disease late last year I figured I could eat all the gluten I wanted. Wrong. So my naturopath run a functional test for gliadin and sure enough, I am so close to having a major gluten sensitivity that I could reach out and touch it. Three weeks ago I started going gluten-free in an attempt to calm things down a bit and try to help the "brain fog".
> 
> I have to honestly say, why the heck did I wait this long?! It hasn't given me tons of new energy, but my digestive system is thanking me, my overall feeling of health is thanking me, I've been at a more steady weight (despite sitting for 10 hours a day at work and snacking), my TPO Ab have dropped from 253.7 to 10.7 in a year (certainly not all due to going GF), and it's put a serious dent in the brain fog. All positives in my book.
> 
> ...


Had to laugh. I drool too but I have to say my butt thanks me too. Since going gluten free I have lost 20 pounds and back into a size 4. 
The one thing I miss is Five Guy hamburgers!!!!!:sad0049:
It's the only thing I would consider eating and getting sick over!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Sjmjuly wrote: "I totally believe I became hashi's because of gluten."

Very improbable. You have Hashimoto's because your DNA contains an arrangement of haplotypes consistent with the disease. Eating gluten products will not trigger Hashimoto's. Some people contend that eating gluten causes symptoms in the hypothyroid realm. But this doesn't mean that eating gluten will cause Hashimoto's.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

It is thought that continuing to consume gluten with an undiagnosed gluten sensitivity can trigger another autoimmune disease, although this is not known for certain. My endo always asks if I am still on a gluten free diet.

Renee


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> Sjmjuly wrote: "I totally believe I became hashi's because of gluten."
> 
> Very improbable. You have Hashimoto's because your DNA contains an arrangement of haplotypes consistent with the disease. Eating gluten products will not trigger Hashimoto's. Some people contend that eating gluten causes symptoms in the hypothyroid realm. But this doesn't mean that eating gluten will cause Hashimoto's.


Well eating it sure as hell made it worse. I feel much better now that I have cut gluten out of my diet completely. I don't have the "swings" like I did before and can tell the attacks are not as severe as they used to be.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Let me first say that if standing on your head makes you feel better, by golly, do it.

But just so you know: many people get severe mood swings after going over to gluten-free diets.

Honestly, I would love to see a credible medical article that shows that glutenfree diets are definitely helpful. My gut feeling is that most people don't really benefit from gluten-free diets. I think a lot of stuff out there is hype.
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504763_...ee-diets-not-always-necessary-study-suggests/

But again, if standing on your head........


----------



## molonese (Jul 20, 2011)

Gluten is not a fad - progressive doctors are well aware of it http://thyroidbook.com/blog/autoimmune-gut-repair-diet/

I'm a certified nutrition coach and a former (in remission for past 5 yrs) Hashi's patient and I see 9 out of each 10 clients reclaiming their lives with diet/lifestyle changes. Gluten is a biggie.

I wish it was as simple as just cutting out gluten alone - a holistic approach calls for restoring the digestive health - this is where the immune system lives and since hashi's is an autoimmune disorder sometimes more than just gluten needs to be addressed.

Let's be open minded about the changes and choices we and others make. We are all different from each other - one person's food is another's poison.

I wrote about the thyroid diet, you may find it useful: http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=5107


----------



## ccrew (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello to all 
I have been reading all of your posts as well as the reccomended nutrition page, and much more on the net. I have gone GFree not 100% as it's much harder than it may seem to someone who hasn't tried. That being said I am GFree many days and I don't see much difference, there is also very little you CAN eat on the lists as there are cruciferous vegies (all my favs) list of so called healthy foods is getting smaller and smaller !!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Karinp said:


> I'm confused about how hashimoto's and gluten intolerance/celiac disease are connected. From what i read, those of us with hashi's have a greater incidence of having celiac disease. So when i read on here of people going gluten free is that something that helps people's symptoms of hashi's?? And i've just been diagnosed with hashi's, is it reccommended that i get tested for celiac disease? Thanks!!!!!


You could get tested. This is probably wise. Or you could just go totally gluten-free and see what happens.

There is a connection as usually those of us who have one autoimmune disease have more than one.


----------

